# popups



## HalloweenFx (Mar 28, 2008)

been thinking about selling popups with out pneumatics to keep cost down and to keep it a diy what do you think


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Theres already a huge market for pop up kit's out there, search em up on ebay


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I would be game. I don't like to use air compressors. Too noisy.

P.S. I only found one seller on Ebay selling the kits and that needed pneumatics so you may have an untapped market just waiting for you.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

ScareFactory used to have a "Spring Line" version of some of thier props. Not sure if they still offer that. I would guess there is almost no market for this in the pro haunt industry. Mostly because any such popup would likely need to be manually reset. Maybe there would be small interest from hayrides or similar attractions, but I doubt it.
This leaves the home haunt market which means it would have to be rediculously inexpensive. Home haunters are all about really low prices.

Jim H


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

dionicia said:


> I would be game. I don't like to use air compressors. Too noisy.
> 
> P.S. I only found one seller on Ebay selling the kits and that needed pneumatics so you may have an untapped market just waiting for you.


compressors can be very noisy....especially if they are right next to you, but you can get around that by simply stuffing it away somewhere and running a bunch of hose. And then if you have somewhat loud sound effects going, no one will even notice.

Last year my compressor was in my garage, which was behind my house, and I ran a ton of hose out to a manifold in the front yard. Never even heard it once.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

My garage is my haunt so keeping the compressor there is a bit tricky.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That would put a damper on using that angle...


----------



## HalloweenFx (Mar 28, 2008)

a simple situp would not be hard to make at all and if later on you wanted to you could add pneumatics


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It always comes to my mind that selling anything of a moving or mechanical nature can leave you open to lawsuits if a finger even gets pinched, or a TOTer gets an eye poked out.


----------

